# I'm leaving society for a little while, maybe permanently.



## KelJu (May 25, 2012)

I made a decision in the middle of the night during a sleep deprived psychosis.  I'm going to sell everything I have and hit the road. I have no plan. I have no expectations. I was going to blow my brains out, but a thought entered my mind right before I did it: "Hey, before you blow your fucking brains out, go see the world. You have nothing to lose, and if you don't find some happiness out there, you can always blow your brains out later!" 

It made so much sense. If I told anyone in my life about this, they would say that I am crazy. I beg to differ. I think this is the sanest frame of mind I have been in for a while. Insanity is doing things the same way over and over, but expecting different results. The second that I committed to the idea, my brain dumped a massive amount of chemicals into my body. My whole body went numb for like 10 minutes. I usually have this twisted up feeling in my guts most of the time, but it has been replaced with a warm fuzzy feeling. I have no fear. I have no more dread of the future. I am going to chunk my entire life in the trash and start over.   

I have already started making arrangements. I need to get it done in the next 5 days. I plan to depart on June 1st, which is my 30th birthday. I am going to try and sell as much of my shit as possible on craigslist. I'm going to get rid of my phone and most of my gadgets. I'm keeping my camera, laptop, and ipod for the trip. I have been looking into interesting things to do, and interesting ways to make a little cash so that I don't go hungry and I can keep gas in my car. I plan to do a lot of camping. It sucks that I won't be able to train consistently while I'm on the road, but maybe I'll figure something out. I'll chronicle the trip, and hopefully I do stuff worth posting about. I won't have an internet connection except for when I bum public wifi, so you folks won't see me posting much anymore.


----------



## bigbenj (May 25, 2012)

This sounds awesome. Takes a big set of hairy nuts to decide to do that.
This will be the greatest log in IM history.


----------



## KelJu (May 25, 2012)

Oh, this suddenly crossed my mind, anybody want a mixed bag of Euro-King gear? I hate to throw it out, but I won't be needing it on the road.


----------



## bigbenj (May 25, 2012)

you should take pics of yourself pinning in various odd places across the country. gich!


----------



## maniclion (May 25, 2012)

I planned on doing this at 21 then I fell in love like an idiot, now I journey through the dreaming fields of my mind.

Good luck, just don't read Tolstoy and get lost a few miles from an Alaskan highway and die from poisoning.

Every young person should take a time out in this world and get out and see as many places as possible.  Once you see for yourself that all the world is the same hell you thought yourself trapped in then you'll be able to build your own heaven where ever you lay your head and dream.


----------



## Vibrant (May 25, 2012)

Best of luck to you, hope you update us with some stories that you had along the way.


----------



## DOMS (May 25, 2012)

Sounds like fun. You've got nothing to tie you down, so go for it. 

Make sure to stay in the southern states when winter hits. It's brutal when you can't go inside during a snow storm. Don't go through Texas, New Mexico, or Arizona during the summer. You'll cook.

You can make money by looking for construction sites and working as a day laborer. The fact that you speak English will put you ahead of all the Mexicans. 

You stand a good chance of getting free food by hitting up food places that are closing for the night. You can also find free food by going to distribution places (such as Doritos) and going through the dumpsters. The food will be past date by a few days, but still good.

You can get free WiFi and electricity at McDonalds. They have plugs outside their restaurant. Usually out back by the dumpster.

Lastly, try to stay clean. Being homeless and dirty will cut down on the people that'll be willing to help you out and you'll be more likely to attract the cops.

Make a detailed account. You may be able to work it into a book and make some money from it.

Have fun!


----------



## heckler7 (May 25, 2012)

a job on a cruise ship would be a cool way to travel.


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2012)

Enjoy your journey.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 25, 2012)

Kelju have a great trip and I hope you keep us posted.

Have you ever heard of this guy?  -->Chris Guillebeau | The Art of Non-Conformity

Also, there is a very good thread (in my opinion) about living in a van that is on the somethingawful "ask/tell" section right now.  Lots of specific info on how to insulate the van the keep it coller, and use a hammock to sleep in because a mattress takes up too much space, for example.


----------



## Zaphod (May 25, 2012)

Enjoy your journey of a lifetime and stay safe so you can tell the tale when/if you finish it.  I say if because you just may decide to keep going and see the rest of the world.


----------



## Arnold (May 25, 2012)

Fuck a tranny.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 26, 2012)

There are a shit load of dry cabins up here in alaska, if you're looking to go mostly native. It won't be an  easy life but there won't be anybody bothering you either.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 26, 2012)

Good luck bro. Hopefully you can update.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2012)

Prince said:


> Fuck a tranny.



I would do this. Then learn Spanish so you can fuck Mexican trannys as well.

Say hi to Dark Geared God if you see him


----------



## Goodskie (May 26, 2012)

This is really awesome.

Whatever happens, hopefully u find a reason to live

My job makes me happy. That's cause i sit at a lake, safe lives via invasive medical procedures, pull cars apart with very little time via jaws of life and only "work" 10 days a month doing 0-3 calls a day. Maybe u need a low stress job in a low stress area

I love to bust balls online but being literally suicidal I hope u find happiness

And props on having the balls. Might wanna keep your phone or change your number tho. Prob make things easier


----------



## GFR (May 26, 2012)

breaking from this shit world and going off the grid is beautiful, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 26, 2012)

Good luck.   I have buddy that was in the 101st initial invasion of Iraq.   When he got out he sold everything, bought an old yellow school bus and lives in South America now.

He is the happiest I have ever seen him.   Hope it works out for you.


----------



## dgp (May 26, 2012)

I run a nonprofit organization that helps to find gear new homes.  I and all my staff, believe all gear disserves a voice in where its new home will be.   It is very rewarding job being a gear advocate.  Feel free to contact my office if we can be of any service to your gear.


----------



## skinnyd (May 26, 2012)

Unplug yourself from the network.

Best of luck and remember anything worth having is worth working hard for.

Live your life and don't let anyone stop you from doing just that.


----------



## Curt James (May 26, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 26, 2012)

See you back here next week.


----------



## tallguy34 (May 26, 2012)

Fuck yeah! Do it up big and keep us posted when you can!! 

As for the bag of gear.... PM coming your way


----------



## LAM (May 26, 2012)

Good luck on your quest.  You are much wiser than you give yourself credit for.  Far too many have forgotten what life is supposed to be about and not what it has been perverted into.


----------



## Little Wing (May 26, 2012)

i hope you find what you need to and come back with a different mind set than death is any kind of answer. be safe. sounds tough as fucking hell but like an enviable adventure too. rock it.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLut7QVxXn0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Inventive1 (May 26, 2012)

I've never done any long term traveling.  It sounds like an adventure!!  I'd LOVE to try it!!!

A couple of websites that may be of interest.

Cheaprvliving.com

Living in a Small RV: Introduction - TYNAN

I know you aren't planning on retiring, but there are some good ideas on this website also.

Living in an RV is fun and frugal

One of the best online RV forums is found at:

http://www.rv.net/forum/


As for leaving on June 1st, it may be best to put your departure off until you are completely ready.  

Many full time RV folks (who don't have any other home) say the feeling of freedom is a major reason for their nomadic lifestyle.  Many of these folks stay in national forests where they don't have to pay for their camp site.

You can also visit some gyms along the way.  Work out, get a shower, talk with folks, etc.


----------



## Arnold (May 26, 2012)

All joking aside suicide is cowardly, u r a  smart guy, respected member here and I hope u find what u r looking for.


----------



## Lordsks (May 26, 2012)

^^^^ this I just had to deal with a good friend killing himself, he left 2 daughters and his brother alone. His brother is/was his business partner and now he is screwed. Long story short cowardly indeed. Go on a bender if you need to then come back stronger with your head on straight. PS and send me that EK gear as if I don't have enough...


----------



## heckler7 (May 26, 2012)

Prince said:


> All joking aside suicide is cowardly, u r a smart guy, respected member here and I hope u find what u r looking for.


you gotta understand the amount of pain and sadness it takes for someone to must feel this is an option.
Suicide is a long term solution to a short term problem.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 26, 2012)

Good luck, if you need someone to hold your weed for you...I'm your guy!


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2012)

Try couch surfing, I think theres a website about that.  

I would buy a 70-100 amp hour deep cycle battery, a couple 20 watt solar panels,  a 6 amp charge controller and a 250-400 watt inverter with alligator clamps and cigarette lighter plug so you can keep your laptop and other small electronics charged.  While driving charge your laptop in the inverter with the cig. plug using your cars alternator and when stopped use the solar panels to charge your deep cycle battery and clamp the inverter to the battery with the alligator clamps.  Also get a cheap digital volt meter to monitor your battery voltage, if it gets below 11.5 bolts stop using it until you can recharge it.


----------



## SFW (May 27, 2012)

What about an Ayahuasca adventure instead of wandering around aimlessly? This is on my bucket list: Peru jungle with a shaman in a full fledged DMT trip.  

Ayahuasca - National Geographic Adventure Magazine


----------



## KelJu (May 27, 2012)

Here is my first update: 

I have already started selling my stuff. I have been researching methods for efficient packing, so that I can fit everything I will need in my car. I have my first destination mapped out. I'm going to spend a week camping on the beach in Florida. My Aunt is going to adopt my cat, Otis. I will be donating anything of value that I can't sale to the goodwill store.  

My biggest concern about all of this is coming off of my medications. I won't be able to afford my $400 a month prescription bill anymore. I stopped taking them 4 days ago, and I haven't slept longer than 15 minutes since. I feel fucking great, but I am pushing the threshold of how long I can go before true psychosis starts to set in. I'm just hoping that I can get natural sleep before that happens. I'm getting hit from two directions. Mania on one side, and withdrawal effects from another. This will be a trip in and of itself, because I haven't been off anti-psychotic drugs for an extended period of time in over 5 years.  

Let's hope my body adjust.


----------



## KelJu (May 27, 2012)

SFW said:


> What about an Ayahuasca adventure instead of wandering around aimlessly? This is on my bucket list: Peru jungle with a shaman in a full fledged DMT trip.
> 
> Ayahuasca - National Geographic Adventure Magazine



I'm not wondering aimlessly. I have considered many destinations and ideas. I hope to find some construction work in the next few months that will pay per diem allowing me to bankroll like crazy with no bills. Then I can plan for more exotic destinations. I have a lot of construction experience. I know a few people on the inside, also. Maybe somebody can pull some strings to get me on somewhere.


----------



## KelJu (May 27, 2012)

(snip) trolling my thread which was designed to be fun and interesting to people. That is why I made in in Open chat, not AG.  I hope to add a lot of really cool stuff to this over time and you homos are clogging it up with your garbage.


----------



## DOMS (May 27, 2012)

KelJu said:


> (snip) trolling my thread which was designed to be fun and interesting to people. That is why I made in in Open chat, not AG.



Short version: you though your life was so shitty, you'd kill yourself. Upon further reflection, you realized that another, better, way of dealing with it would be to swipe the slate clean and start over. Not too mention it'd be a shit load of fun.

That about sum it up?


----------



## Zaphod (May 27, 2012)

>



I've got to say I'd be so lucky to be built like that.


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2012)

Good luck Kelju!  I hope you find what you need in life so you can feel happy.


----------



## Curt James (May 27, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Open chat, not AG.



Here to ruin the party. As KelJu said, _not AG._


----------



## TwisT (May 27, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I made a decision in the middle of the night during a sleep deprived psychosis.  I'm going to sell everything I have and hit the road. I have no plan. I have no expectations. I was going to blow my brains out, but a thought entered my mind right before I did it: "Hey, before you blow your fucking brains out, go see the world. You have nothing to lose, and if you don't find some happiness out there, you can always blow your brains out later!"
> 
> It made so much sense. If I told anyone in my life about this, they would say that I am crazy. I beg to differ. I think this is the sanest frame of mind I have been in for a while. Insanity is doing things the same way over and over, but expecting different results. The second that I committed to the idea, my brain dumped a massive amount of chemicals into my body. My whole body went numb for like 10 minutes. I usually have this twisted up feeling in my guts most of the time, but it has been replaced with a warm fuzzy feeling. I have no fear. I have no more dread of the future. I am going to chunk my entire life in the trash and start over.
> 
> I have already started making arrangements. I need to get it done in the next 5 days. I plan to depart on June 1st, which is my 30th birthday. I am going to try and sell as much of my shit as possible on craigslist. I'm going to get rid of my phone and most of my gadgets. I'm keeping my camera, laptop, and ipod for the trip. I have been looking into interesting things to do, and interesting ways to make a little cash so that I don't go hungry and I can keep gas in my car. I plan to do a lot of camping. It sucks that I won't be able to train consistently while I'm on the road, but maybe I'll figure something out. I'll chronicle the trip, and hopefully I do stuff worth posting about. I won't have an internet connection except for when I bum public wifi, so you folks won't see me posting much anymore.




Best of luck to you, always remember you cant start fresh somewhere else. Start a new life if you find a place where you feel better


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 28, 2012)

And *kelju,*

You are NOT leaving society - you're actually entering it.  


And that's a good thing.


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> you gotta understand the amount of pain and sadness it takes for someone to must feel this is an option.
> Suicide is a long term solution to a short term problem.



oh trust me I do.


----------



## gamma (May 28, 2012)

This is  taken from a book called 'The Purpose Driven life'  very good read for soul searching..

Question to Consider: Since I was made to last forever, what is the one thing I should stop doing and the one thing I should start doing.

Answer to Consider:" This world is fading away, along with everything it craves. But if you do the will of God, you will live FOREVER" 1 JOHN 2:17


----------



## DTP (May 28, 2012)

All joking aside. An Aya journey (just the experience not necessarily the traveling) would help you out a lot. I was in a similar situation and Aya helped me TREMENDOUSLY. It gives you an incredible sense of perspective. I would recommend that everyone try Aya at some point. Smoking DMT is not sufficient to truely integrate the experience.


----------



## OMEGAx (May 28, 2012)

Consider Killing bad people are your way out.


----------



## OMEGAx (May 28, 2012)

Prince said:


> All joking aside suicide is cowardly, u r a  smart guy, respected member here and I hope u find what u r looking for.


  No its not if you Kill the right people on the way out ...........


----------



## OMEGAx (May 28, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Oh, this suddenly crossed my mind, anybody want a mixed bag of Euro-King gear? I hate to throw it out, but I won't be needing it on the road.


  Sell it for gas Money!


----------



## OMEGAx (May 28, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Sounds like fun. You've got nothing to tie you down, so go for it.   Make sure to stay in the southern states when winter hits. It's brutal when you can't go inside during a snow storm. Don't go through Texas, New Mexico, or Arizona during the summer. You'll cook.  You can make money by looking for construction sites and working as a day laborer. The fact that you speak English will put you ahead of all the Mexicans.   You stand a good chance of getting free food by hitting up food places that are closing for the night. You can also find free food by going to distribution places (such as Doritos) and going through the dumpsters. The food will be past date by a few days, but still good.  You can get free WiFi and electricity at McDonalds. They have plugs outside their restaurant. Usually out back by the dumpster.  Lastly, try to stay clean. Being homeless and dirty will cut down on the people that'll be willing to help you out and you'll be more likely to attract the cops.  Make a detailed account. You may be able to work it into a book and make some money from it.  Have fun!


  Awsome post


----------



## OMEGAx (May 28, 2012)

Here some Killing PR  V for Vendetta : Last Fight Scene - YouTube


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2012)

Good luck Kelju.
I considered this for all of 2011.

Hope you find peace at the other end brother.


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2012)

Hope you have the most epic journey in history and get your head on straight.


But I'll say the one thing nobody else has; if things don't work out and you decide to blow your brains out, make sure pics are taken and posted here.


----------



## blergs. (May 29, 2012)

Meditation, phyco therapy is what you need. and this is also that.
GO FOR IT BUD!
BREAK the OLD way of thinking and CHANGE EVERYTHING> after a few months you might even want to come back and see things from a differing point of view!

Good luck!


----------



## blergs. (May 29, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Oh, this suddenly crossed my mind, anybody want a mixed bag of Euro-King gear? I hate to throw it out, but I won't be needing it on the road.




I Sure as hell would make sure it dont go to waste if you need some one to take it off your hands, let me know :-D


----------



## blergs. (May 29, 2012)

And dude, there are MANY out there that seem to have everything and want to die and others that have nothign and yet are SO SOOO MUCH happier.
the only diffrence is poin of view and how you handle emotions.
the trip might be good. but LOOK INTO brain control.  I Have a bunch of meditation/phyco therapy and self help depression audio books and 1 REALLY good dvd on controling your mind. shoot me your email and I will send them to you. listin  on the roead or when chilling.  one guy I love is deepak chopra and dali lama got both fo them in my files.
just let me know.
It might help.

srsly just PM me man i dont mind.


----------



## S_walker (May 29, 2012)

wow, what an adventure! it must be a rush to be able to turn loose of the normal and greet the unknown. i wish you the best of luck my friend. please do not hesitate to ask for help if you need a few dollars for gas or a meal bro. i'm sure i'm not the only one who would extend this offer too... take care and keep us updated.


----------



## ThreeGigs (May 30, 2012)

Damn, too late.

If I had seen your post sooner, I'd have advised you to NOT SELL your stuff. Find a cheap-assed storage facility, and shove most of your stuff in there. Speaking from experience, you accumulate a lot of fairly useful crap over time, that has shit resale value. Yet, if you decide to set up housekeeping again, it's stuff you gotta buy. Unless you have some really good cookware, you're only gonna get what... 20 bucks for everything in your kitchen? And pay $200 to $400 to replace it all. In general, unless you have some really high quality stuff, you're going to get maybe 10% of what you paid for everything, unless you bought it at a thrift store to begin with. 

So anyhow.. don't burn the bridge that makes it easy for you to settle back down. Keep enough in storage somewhere (even at a friend's) that you can set up housekeeping without a $1000 shopping spree at Wal-Mart for all those little things.

You might try bumming around Europe as long as you're at it, too.


----------



## hypno (May 31, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I made a decision in the middle of the night during a sleep deprived psychosis.  I'm going to sell everything I have and hit the road. I have no plan. I have no expectations. I was going to blow my brains out, but a thought entered my mind right before I did it: "Hey, before you blow your fucking brains out, go see the world. You have nothing to lose, and if you don't find some happiness out there, you can always blow your brains out later!" .......



KelJu, you dork. I have tried to remain as anonymous as possible online for obvious reason. Now I am going to take a step that I hope will help you but will, for the most part, take away my anonymity. In reality that is alright. I don't much care about being anonymous anymore.

You dork. Okay maybe not a dork but still. Everyone is saying wtg and stuff. What I have to say is I hope you have a wonderful time and do not regret anything. I will not say anything about, or judge your life and why you would think about blowing your brains out. I don't know what it's like in your shoes. I will say you should not ever blow your brains out. If you want to know why then on your world travels stop by and visit me. Seriously!

I would be happy to spend some time, days or weeks with you. Show you the way I deal with struggles in my life. Show you the rewards of telling this messed up world "_You are not worth making me blow my brains out you f'ed up place_" *I win*!

I do understand. There was a time, 1 real time when I jolted out of bed with the thought, that scared the hell out of me "Death is an acceptable end to this suffering". I was wrong. BTW I had a misdiagnosed brain tumor the size of Manhattan at that time. Weighed 6 lbs. Doc's said I had "emotional" problems and it was "all in my head" They were partly right. 

Don't give up, ever.

As far as your meds go, dude. Take them. You will not be working, on the books for the most part it sounds like anyway. At least not making a load of $. Keep an address so you can get help to pay for them. Sometimes going of meds is not a bad thing at all but to suddenly go of anti-psy's is not good. If you need help finding a way to continue to get them try Catholic Charities. I am not a catholic and you don't have to be to get their help. There are many many places that will help you with meds. Even doctors. Many will give you samples that they get for free.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 4, 2012)

I am experiencing somewhat of a failure to launch. Fucking shit keeps popping up that is keeping me in town. I have loose ends to tie up, people who owe me money for work I did for them, and furniture I can't fucking get rid of.

The good news is I have been high all day everyday for the past 4 days. However, the combination of vaporized nugs and sleeping 2 hours a night may be starting to take it's toll. I sold my PC, and the only computer I have is my old shitty Dell 2003 laptop. Installed a power inverter in my car today. I have all my equipment purchased for temporary camping. 

Need to knock out 3 more things in town, and then I should be able to split.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 4, 2012)

I am definitely tuned in, take pics if possible of your new habitat!!!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 5, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I am experiencing somewhat of a failure to launch. Fucking shit keeps popping up that is keeping me in town. I have loose ends to tie up, people who owe me money for work I did for them, and furniture I can't fucking get rid of.
> 
> The good news is I have been high all day everyday for the past 4 days. However, the combination of vaporized nugs and sleeping 2 hours a night may be starting to take it's toll. I sold my PC, and the only computer I have is my old shitty Dell 2003 laptop. Installed a power inverter in my car today. I have all my equipment purchased for temporary camping.
> 
> Need to knock out 3 more things in town, and then I should be able to split.



It's OK to tie up lose ends.

Some of your stuff will probably have to be given away (goodwill).

Keep us posted.


----------



## hellrebel (Jun 6, 2012)

brother you gonna live you life to the fullest, life that is for some fucked , but Ive done when i was in my twenties left Chicago with 
$ 50 in my pocket .hop trains hitchhike across usa . met shit load of different people i have seen shit that no average motherfucker will ever see.i v Donne the same shit in europe biggest lesson i learn there is area that money is just a coin.that so many people don't give fuck about your income they impressed of your survival skills. now im thinking again maybe its enough of this rat race ,enough pressure make dollar ....this time if i decide to do it ill do it on motorcycle ha yeah cuz i newer own my own chopper .


----------



## Braveheart82 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds kind of like Walden with Thoreau. Sounds awesome!


----------



## Iron8 (Jun 10, 2012)

I could never do something like this. I'm a person who always needs a logical plan. But hey if everyone was like me the world would be a boring place.

Good luck.


----------



## KentDog (Jun 13, 2012)

KelJu,
Best of luck in your journeys. I hope you find what you are looking for.

There are so many things one can do with their lives and you can choose to use yours to touch others in various ways. With that said, I'm glad to read that you have a mission. Keep thinking of other missions before you conclude them all, okay?

Although I don't know you personally, I can tell you there are a lot of people out there that care about you, including most members of this forum. Although I've turned to lurker-mode over the past few years, I've always appreciated your opinions and personality.

Take care,
-Kent


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks a ton for the support everyone! So far, i have had a blast. Went to Mississippi to see some friends I haven't seen in a while. Left there to come to Nashville, TN. I didn't expect it, but I fucking love this city. On a scale from 1 to 10, Nashville women on average look 2 or 3 points better looking than Alabama and Louisiana women. There is a lot more culture here. People are into music and partying.


I only came here to visit a buddy, but now I am tempted to try and setup temporary living and work. I would like to stay here a few months and take in the whole city. I had an idea that I could work a few odd jobs, something fun. After brainstorming I came up with a couple of jobs I would like to do, not for the money, but just because it seemed like a fun job:

Smutshop
Gym
Headshop
Bouncer
Barback


Other ideas are appreciated. I have stayed true to my commitment to be a stoner again, and it has been one of my better decisions. I feel 10 times more relaxed and easy going. It kind of limits my working options, but that is just the price I'll pay. I'm still struggling with sleeping issues. I've been sleeping every couple of days, but that isn't going to cut it much longer. I need to figure out a long term plan for that.


Went to see Pink Floyd: The Wall Laser Light Show last night. It was pretty awesome. Roger Waters has still got it, man. The guy sounds just as good live as he did 30 years ago on tape. They also had 5 story tall balloon puppets and shit. Everybody lovers puppets. 


I've been on a vegan diet for almost a month now. That was always something I wanted to do, but never had the fortitude. I'm doing pretty good so far. It's hard, and I will probably shrivel up quick. I need to read some books on vegan nutrition and training to make sure I am getting enough protein from veggies. One thing is for certain, my stomach hasn't felt this good in years. I thought the GIRD was going to kill me. I had heartburn all day everyday and even all night. I was eating 15 to 20 TUMS a day. now, I only get a slight case of indigestion after my morning coffee, but I am fine the rest of the day. I'm looking into low acidic organic coffee to see if that will help with the morning indigestion.   


Budgeting is almost down to a science. I am spending about $30 a week to eat. That is as cheap as I can get it and still get all the nutrition I need. Still, money for gas, events, weed, and other misc stuff is going to wipe me out fast if I don;t make something happen quick on the job front.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2012)

These may help with the Vegan diet:

Bodybuilding.com - Vegetarian Strength Training!

Getting Big And Strong On A Vegan Diet - Grapplearts


----------



## hellrebel (Jun 22, 2012)

yeah buddy now i'm fuckin jealous.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 25, 2012)

I had a construction job framing commercial buildings. The job sucked ass and the foreman was incompetent. Got to work today at 6:00am along with 5 other guy only to wait around until 9:00am before realizing the boss man wasn't coming to unlock the work site and wasn't answering his cell. I got pissed and left. 

This turned out to be awesome because I got a new job today working at a bad ass titty bar. I'm security and also floor man. My job is to police patrons and collect information about each girls. The pay is better, it is in the air conditioning, and I get to look at pussy all day. There is a no fuck the girls policy, but I am betting that I will get fired for doing it anyway.   

I can't wait to start. This is going to be awesome!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 25, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I had a construction job framing commercial buildings. The job sucked ass and the foreman was incompetent. Got to work today at 6:00am along with 5 other guy only to wait around until 9:00am before realizing the boss man wasn't coming to unlock the work site and wasn't answering his cell. I got pissed and left.
> 
> This turned out to be awesome because I got a new job today working at a bad ass titty bar. I'm security and also floor man. My job is to police patrons and collect information about each girls. The pay is better, it is in the air conditioning, and I get to look at pussy all day. There is a no fuck the girls policy, but I am betting that I will get fired for doing it anyway.
> 
> I can't wait to start. This is going to be awesome!



That sounds bad ass and I'm jelly about the new job  Please check in every couple days if you can . Hate when people go away and then you never know what happened
like another thread going on right now. Good luck and enjoy the scenery you lucky bastard.


----------



## S_walker (Jun 25, 2012)

your my new hero KelJu!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 25, 2012)

Good to hear the good news.

Keep us posted, Kelju.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 16, 2012)

The calm after the storm has now been turned into a beach party. A multi-year long depression is fucking over! The last few months have been incredible. I've wanted to post more here, but I have been too busy. My life feels like a party much of the time. 

This marks the 4th major era of my life. Each era starts with an awakening that is fueled by a powerful manic episode. That episode was in June and it was powerful enough to lead me to Nashville where I would find bliss working at a Titty bar. I am absolutely and completely satisfied with my life. There are ups and downs every day, but hardly a day passes that I don't feel alive and free. 

In this state, my brain seems to have made some unexpected changes. I figured that 40+ hours a week spent in a giant room being blasted by rap, dubstep, pop, and RMB would drive me crazy. Instead, it grew on me and now I fucking love it. An ocean of music is now available for me to consume and integrate with. I get it now! Holy fucking shit, I get it! I was a judgmental cunt, I get it. Rihanna, you sexy bitch, your voice makes my hair standup. Dubstep drops are causing me to roll like I am on ecstasy. 

I have been a strict vegan for the most part. I felt that I can't say I love animals and shop from the meat department of Walmart at the same time. So what? I'm probably going to lose some size. I'll just be lean instead of beastly. It is a small price to pay to feel like I have any integrity what so ever. 

I am thankful for this, and all I can do is try not to squander it. I feel like life isn't a prison, but instead, a game full of infinity possibilities. There is a ton of other stuff to tell, but I think these are my main thoughts at the moment.


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 16, 2012)

Who wouldn't find bliss working at a Titty bar bro?! Lol. 

Congrats though man! Glad your doing well!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 16, 2012)

I think you settles down too soon.  If you were gonna drop out of society and go on a long road trip with no care in the world, the possibilities could've been endless.  I mean, you could have been slamming heroin in back alleys, stealing fancy sports cars, cruising the highways and killing hookers, and god know what else.  You should've milked this for all that it was worth.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 16, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I think you settles down too soon.  If you were gonna drop out of society and go on a long road trip with no care in the world, the possibilities could've been endless.  I mean, you could have been slamming heroin in back alleys, stealing fancy sports cars, cruising the highways and killing hookers, and god know what else.  You should've milked this for all that it was worth.



He's not settled in, he'll be fired in the next month or 2 for banging a stripper in the back room while on the clock and move on to New Orleans, cause thats about the only place to party more and get better music than Nashville.  Then he'll move on through Houston for a couple weeks and then hit Austin for a little more music and partying.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 16, 2012)

True, it ain't over yet.  He'll prolly kill a hooker on the way to Houston.


----------



## S_walker (Aug 16, 2012)

FYI   

 Houston has some of the best asian hookers!


----------



## longworthb (Aug 16, 2012)

shit i was going to do the same thing. ive been back and forth from indiana and new jersey for the past year deciding what i want to do. ive got a job in both spots just wasnt able to decide what broad i wanted to bang for the next few months


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 16, 2012)

Beijing has the best Asian hookers.  Actually, in Changchun, me and a mate went to a cat house and I banged this tiny lil petite chick.  She couldn't speak a word of engrish.  She looked so young and when I asked how old she was, she was all like "shhhh! no no!".  Made the AP all the moar fun. lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 16, 2012)

Asian chicks moan so weird. sound like a cat making love.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 16, 2012)

Lol, this thread should make all of you 9-5 working bees feel like a slave. A 21st century slave.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 16, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> True, it ain't over yet.  He'll prolly kill a hooker on the way to Houston.



Kill a hooker? thats insane. to live life and break free is the opposite.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 16, 2012)

lol@ this thread, great comments.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 17, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Kill a hooker? thats insane. to live life and break free is the opposite.



Why wouldn't he want to kill some hookers?  That's the benefit of being on the road.  It's so easy to get away with it.  Truckers do it all the time.


----------



## Intense (Aug 17, 2012)

Hope you're having a good time bro and Good luck. I think a lot of guys here envy you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Asian chicks moan so weird. sound like a cat making love.



Try choking them as you pound them senseless... Hilarity assured!


----------



## Braveheart82 (Aug 18, 2012)

OP - this has been my dream for as long as I could remember but don't have the guts to pull the trigger. I will live vicariously through you


----------



## Decker (Aug 19, 2012)

Life is its own reward.


----------



## squigader (Aug 19, 2012)

KelJu said:


> The calm after the storm has now been turned into a beach party. A multi-year long depression is fucking over! The last few months have been incredible. I've wanted to post more here, but I have been too busy. My life feels like a party much of the time.
> 
> This marks the 4th major era of my life. Each era starts with an awakening that is fueled by a powerful manic episode. That episode was in June and it was powerful enough to lead me to Nashville where I would find bliss working at a Titty bar. I am absolutely and completely satisfied with my life. There are ups and downs every day, but hardly a day passes that I don't feel alive and free.
> 
> ...


If you do see this, you should start working on a manuscript, it could eventually become a nice book.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 11, 2012)

I had plans to keep moving, but I really love Nashville.  I have a stress free job, lots of new friends, and awesome living arrangements. I met a hotty who has some serious talent at giving head, and more importantly, loves to do it. I had no idea how fucking awesome it was to grab the back of a girl's head and blow has hard as I possibly can, then look down at her smiling face. I think I'm in love so long as she keeps doing this. I'll ask her if she minds letting me take a picture as I am popping off in her face. 

I think I am going to put my travel plans on hold, and get a real job here. I have excellent career experience and references. All I have to do is talk to some people and send out resumes. The beauty of all of this is that I now know that I can hop ship anytime I think my life is stale, and go do something else. I refuse to ever allow myself to be unhappy ever again.


----------



## Imens (Sep 11, 2012)

I hope you have fun


----------

